# Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr



## Kerem2907 (19. August 2011)

*Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe ein scheinbar unlösbares Problem mit meiner Logitech G15 (Blue). Seit einigen Tagen haben einige Tasten (0, 2, entf) plötzlich den Betrieb eingestellt. Zunächst dachte ich es sei ein Problem mit der software. Habe deshalb Windows 7 (x64) und alle notwendigen Treiber neu installiert, aber habe das Problem immer noch. Auf einigen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass andere das Problem auch schon hatten aber scheinbar keine gute Lösung gefunden haben. Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass im Gerätemanager die Tastatur dreimal aufgelistet wird. Besonders lästig beim Schreiben und ich kann nicht ins BIOS! 
Meine bisherigen Maßnahmen: 
USB Verbindung an anderen port angeschlossen (kein Erfolg). 
Rechner formatiert und Windows neu installiert mitsamt aktuellen Treibern (ohne Erfolg) 
Stehe kurz davor mir eine G19 zu kaufen, aber die ist total überteuert und es ist gut möglich, dass dieses Problem auch da nach einiger Zeit auftritt... 
Für Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. August 2011)

*AW: Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr*

also ich hatte eine G11, da trat das auch nach so einem halben jahr auf das einige tasten nicht mehr mochen. War bei den dinger relativ häufig. Es war allerdings ein Hardwareproblem ... zurückgeschickt, geld kassiert, G110 geholt und glücklich  hast du noch garantie auf deinem ding?


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. August 2011)

*AW: Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> (...)
> hast du noch garantie auf deinem ding?


 Hm, das Teil kann man nicht mehr kaufen, also wohl eher nicht 
Eine kaputte G15-non refresh ist schei_e, die G15 ist eine super Tastatur und vergleichbares zu dem Preis gibt es nicht mehr, ich musste auf eine G19 wechseln -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kerem2907 (19. August 2011)

Hey Leute, 
danke für die schnellen Antworten! Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und werde mir wohl die G19 holen müssen, da ich keine Garantie mehr auf meine Tastatur habe. Das ist schade, denn ich war mit meiner altgedienten G15 immer sehr zufrieden!


----------



## s|n|s (19. August 2011)

*AW: Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr*

hab noch ne gebrauchte g11 hier rumfliegen, die ich nicht mehr nutze


----------



## OctoCore (26. August 2011)

*AW: Einige Tasten gehen auf Logitech G15 plötzlich nicht mehr*

Oder man nimmt das Teil einfach auseinander und schaut nach, wo's hakt. Kann ja sein, dass die Folienkontakte oder irgendwelche der Leiterbahnen einfach auf sind. Das kann man vielleicht fixen. Für Leiterbahnen gibt es ja Klassiker wie Silberleitlack. Wie das bei Logi jetzt genau aussieht, weiß ich nicht - aber einige Rubberdomes benutzen Graphitkontakte. Und es gibt wohl auch sowas wie Graphitlack. Nagelt mich nicht fest, das habe ich auch nur so im "Vorbeilesen" aufgenommen. Wen's interessiert, muss schon selbst recherchieren. Am Anfang steht aber: den Schraubendreher anspitzen und selbst nachschauen, was da nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------

